# Choosing the right Dry Food for a growing puppy



## Bobby29 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all. I’ll be picking up my 12 week old Maltese puppy this weekend! He is very active and playful and will be an indoor dog (I have an enormous basement for playing). My question is regarding what dry kibble should I feed my Maltese based on his lifestyle. He will eventually grow to approx 7lbs. I have read about not feeding enough and low blood sugar in toy breeds, so I want the best food possible to feed him 3 times a day. I’m also confused as to how much protein is required for a pup.

I’m looking at various brands, mainly “Canidae All Life Stages” and “Wellness Just for Puppies.” My questions are:

1) Canidae is highly rated and recommended here for pups but I’m a little skeptical. Since Canidae is formulated for all life stages (pup and adult), I was thinking whether it has enough nutrients for a growing puppy. Obviously we know adults need a little less and pups need more. A food targeted at both stages of life sounds a little odd considering both stages require different nutrition levels, not just the amount of kibble in the dish. Is Canidae ALS recommended for a 12 week old pup or is a “puppy” specific food better? 
2) I also read that Canidae has recently altered their recipe (indicated by lighter kibble color, size, and ingredient list) and many dogs are getting sick. Is this true or just a marketing gimmick? (link: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html)
3) Is chicken usually better or a lamb/rice formula for pups?
3) How much protein intake do pups usually require? Canidae ALS is 24% and Wellness JFP is 28%, which is quiet a difference. Is too much or too less harmful? What’s the ideal protein % range for an active indoor growing Maltese pup?
4) Also why are Wellness JFP and Canidae ALS so different as far as protein and fat analysis is concerned for pups? Which is better to feed between 12 weeks old through reaching 1 year of age? 

*Wellness JFP:*

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	Not Less Than	28.0% 
Crude Fat	Not Less Than	17.0% 
Crude Fiber	Not More Than	5.0% 
Moisture	Not More Than	11.0% 
Calcium	Not Less Than	1.30% 
Phosphorus Not Less Than	1.00% 
Vitamin E	Not Less Than	150 IU/kg 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids	Not Less Than	3.0% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids	Not Less Than	1.0% 
Beta Carotene*	Not Less Than	5 mg/kg 
DHA*	Not Less Than	0.13% 
Lycopene*	Not Less Than	0.25 mg/kg 
Taurine*	Not Less Than	0.09% 
Total Micro-organisms* Not Less Than	20,000,000 CFU/lb 

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Salmon Meal (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Ground Brown Rice, Tomato Pomace, Rice Bran, Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Rye Flour, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Ground Millet, Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.

*Canidae ALS:*

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	(min.)	24.00%	
Crude Fat	(min.)	14.50%	
Crude Fiber	(max.)	4.00%	
Moisture	(max.)	10.00%	
Linoleic Acid (Omega 6)	(min.)	3.70%	
Calcium	(min.)	1.20%	
Phosphorus	(min.)	0.90%	
Vitamin E	(min.)	200.00	IU/kg
Alpha Linolenic Acid (Omega 3)*	(min.)	0.50%	
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)	(min.)	50.00	mg/kg
Lactobacillus Acidophilus*	(min.)	100 million	CFU/lb.
Cellulase* (a)	(min.)	100	CMCU/kg

Chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb meal, brown rice, white rice, rice bran, peas, potatoes, oatmeal, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), millet, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, sun cured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, dried bacillus subtilis fermentation extract, saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation solubles, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, organic selenium, papaya, pineapple.

**********************************************

If you folks have any better recommendations for quality kibble for my 12 week old pup, I’m open to all suggestions! Companies market their products so differently; it’s just very hard for me to decide. I just want the best for him so he can have a safe and happy transition into adulthood  Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is personal preference. At first, you need to stick with the food your breeder is feeding. I do not feed puppy food. I do not consider Maltese to be a highly active breed to need a high protein food. Now my border collie pups ate puppy food until 4 or 5 months of age. If you have a very picky eater, I would pick the food with the highest calories/cup.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried the Wellness puppy and my dog did not do well on it...(doesnt mean yours won't) but she got really bad diahrrea from it. I think it was just too rich for her. Since I have an older dog..I decided to try the Canadae All Stages. It was difficult for me to keep them out of each others food. Both are doing well on it.


----------



## Bobby29 (Sep 30, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Oct 1 2008, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643600


> I tried the Wellness puppy and my dog did not do well on it...(doesnt mean yours won't) but she got really bad diahrrea from it. I think it was just too rich for her. Since I have an older dog..I decided to try the Canadae All Stages. It was difficult for me to keep them out of each others food. Both are doing well on it.[/B]


Are you using Canidae's new recepie (after it was bought by Diamond) or the older bag? I've heard some dogs having problems with the new recepie, but if its still top grade kibble I'll probably try it.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Bobby29 @ Oct 1 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643680


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Oct 1 2008, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643600





> I tried the Wellness puppy and my dog did not do well on it...(doesnt mean yours won't) but she got really bad diahrrea from it. I think it was just too rich for her. Since I have an older dog..I decided to try the Canadae All Stages. It was difficult for me to keep them out of each others food. Both are doing well on it.[/B]


Are you using Canidae's new recepie (after it was bought by Diamond) or the older bag? I've heard some dogs having problems with the new recepie, but if its still top grade kibble I'll probably try it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just bought a 20 lb bag and I think it's still the old recipe.


----------

